# HOCOC Season Finale



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The NSC cars are G-Jets, Thunderstorms or Thundercats with NASCAR style bodies. Whelen Modifieds use the Aurora Magnatraction or JL/AW X-Traction chassis and the VW Bugs use a JL/AW ThunderJet 500 or Dash chassis with a 3 lamination armature and slip on tires.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Pictures*

Best Appearing Car judging, the #3 car by Al Perschilli was the winner









HOCOC Rookie Driver of the Year Cody Brewer









National Sportsman Championship race podium









NSC top finishers Al Perschilli, Rich Dumas and Ray Metz









Bug Bash podium









Bug Bash top finishers Gerry Cullan, Rich Dumas and Ray Metz









Whelen Modified podium









Whelen Modified top finishers Hal Pierce, Ray Metz and Al Perschilli









We would like to thank our sponsors 9 Fingers Hobbies, Hog Heaven Hobbies, Juniper Raceway and BRP Bat-Jet. Ralph Thorne did the plaques.


----------

